# Rifle



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hey just wondering how the rifle was looking today with the warm up. Want to give it a go in the morning but coming from Saginaw and dont want to waste the trip if it is blown out, thinking of floating jigs and waxies. Let me know what you guys think if it is worth it or not.

Thanks, 

Aaron


----------



## jmarsh (Feb 10, 2010)

I know its a lil late to get back to ur post, but the rifle seems to be worth it every trip to me and i fish the hell out of it. Its a good fishery.


Outdoor Hub mobile, sent from my IPhone.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

From what I can see some spots open, but lots of shelf ice.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Checked again last night, wide open at Greenwood rd. didn't look to bad,
hmm... ice fish or river.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> Checked again last night, wide open at Greenwood rd. didn't look to bad,
> hmm... ice fish or river.


Thanks for the report thinking about heading up gotta check on the cottage anyway.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

It is always worth fishing. When I lived in WB I used to catch some real nice trout throughout the winter. Try nightcrawlers if you can get them. Better get a couple of dozen they won't last long.....steelies love em this time of year.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Robert Holmes said:


> It is always worth fishing. When I lived in WB I used to catch some real nice trout throughout the winter. Try nightcrawlers if you can get them. Better get a couple of dozen they won't last long.....steelies love em this time of year.


Oh you know it, they make agood change up when the spawn sac just gets bumped a little. I picked some up last fall and they are still good in the "bait fridge" But still leaning to ice some more bluegills, but the gear is out I can poss. do both this weekend.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone, I will probably go next weekend any updated reports on the rivers conditions? Temps?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

We got 6-8 inches of new snow if your doing any hiking, the river still looked ok "today"


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

feedinggrounds said:


> We got 6-8 inches of new snow if your doing any hiking, the river still looked ok "today"


And with the forecast calling for high temps to be in the mid 30s and the lows being in the 20s for most if not all of next week it should stick around.


----------

